# Anybody grwon lowryder?



## Rambo4104 (Jun 19, 2006)

I finally went with lowryder becuase they promised under 12 inches from seedling to bud, but does anybody know of the yeild, per plant?(im growing a few, so its not like a BIG problem if yeild is small per plant) but i was just wondering, thanks guys.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2006)

Rambo4104 said:
			
		

> I finally went with lowryder becuase they promised under 12 inches from seedling to bud, but does anybody know of the yeild, per plant?(im growing a few, so its not like a BIG problem if yeild is small per plant) but i was just wondering, thanks guys.


*Whats up Rambo4104. We have a member that is growing lowryder at the moment. You can check it out in the grow journal section. We also had another member grow it once and if i'm not mistaken the average weight came out to about 1 oz. per plant. If you do a search here in the forum i think it will come up for you. *


----------

